# RFID - Zugangskontrolle per Transponder



## forellengarten (27 August 2010)

da ich zu dem Thema seit Monaten nicht wirklich weiterkomme wende ich mich mal an euch:

Eine Zutrittskontrolle mit RFID soll entstehen. Vorhanden ist eine Beckhoff-SPS mit einer RS485-Klemme, div. DI's usw.

Ich wäre schon mehr als glücklich wenn mir jemand einen RFID-Reader nennen kann den er bei sich laufen hat, möglichst in eine Standard-UP-Dose paßt und per SPS den RFID-Code ausließt (Bitte wenn geht keine Sicherheitsdiskussion).

Sollte sich keine Lösung finden, wäre auch der Relaiskontakt von den meist integrierten Auswerteeinheiten akzeptabel. Bedingung jedoch: Auswerteeinheit MUSS im gesicherten Bereich sein.

Danke für Eure Inputs!


----------



## Blockmove (28 August 2010)

Systeme zur Zugangskontrolle hat doch eigentlich jeder "Schalterhersteller" (Jung, Gira, usw.) im Programm. 
Billiger gehts dann mit Systemen von  ELV, Conrad oder Towitek. Da ist allerdings etwas Basteln angesagt.
Schau dir doch z-B. mal http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/750782/Transponder-mit-Ereignisaufzeichnung an

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## S5-Bastler (28 August 2010)

Ich hatte mal eine Anlage mit Lesern von hier realiesirt.
http://www.smart-technologies.eu/rfid_leser.html

Das waren wohl die MCR mit Mifare Schlüsselanhängern. Als Auswerteeinheit hatte ich jedoch ein PC mit nachgeschalteten 232/485 Konverter. Die RFID Geräte wurden vom PC im Pollbetrieb angesprochen. Das Protokoll muß man in der Software selber realiesieren, ist aber recht einfach aufgebaut.


----------

